# Is the Optex T265 a good tripod



## TriggerLoft (Sep 11, 2016)

I bought this tripod for 30$ off Kijiji, I was just wondering if this is a good tripod so I can make decisions on purchasing my next tripod.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 11, 2016)

I wouldn't classify it as "good".  It's an inexpensive, consumer grade model which, if you have a smaller camera, or basic DSLR with 18-55 or similar kit lens will be adequate at best.  Tripods are a great deal on the used market, often allowing you to pick up deals at fifty cents on the dollar or better, but poor quality is always poor quality.  Look for names such as Manfrotto, Bogen and Giottos, and check the model's capability on the company's website.  You want one that's rated for at least twice the weight of your heaviest lens & body combination.

Remember too that better tripods come as two parts.  The legs and the head.  To get into the "good" range, you should expect to pay at least $250 - 300 for a set of legs and head new, and probably $100+ used.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 11, 2016)

Like John said ... a tripod has one purpose, stabilization. If it is no good for that, then it really is no good. You really should save up to get something better.


----------



## nerwin (Sep 12, 2016)

I once had a cheap tripod. It failed. Camera fell. Broke lens mount. Lesson learned. Don't buy cheap tripods.


----------



## TriggerLoft (Sep 12, 2016)

Would tying something heavy like sandbags on the feet help it stabilize?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2016)

TriggerLoft said:


> Would tying something heavy like sandbags on the feet help it stabilize?


To a small degree, but the problem is, the unit lacks inherent structural ability.  You could embed the feet in concrete and the legs would still wobble.  A very good guideline is that any tripod with those lower braces that go from the centre column to the legs is one to avoid (except for a few very high-end, VERY heavy duty units).  Call it an inexpensive lesson and start saving!


----------



## chuasam (Sep 13, 2016)

Not even close.
There's Good, and below there's Average...and then Adequate..and far far below that is the Optex Tripod.
Manfrotto is at the decent..above average below good (for the price). They're just overpriced and banking on the old name.
Good (but still over priced) is Gitzo
Great Tripods are like ReallyRightStuff, FLM, 3LeggedthingEddie.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Slik-Sprint-...d=1473804218&sr=8-1&keywords=Sprint+Pro+Ii+Gm

cheap and not so bad


----------



## table1349 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tripods and Ball Heads by Thom Hogan


----------

